
Notes on Food Delivery from the DoorDash Driver of the Month - deoates
https://medium.com/@deoates/zen-and-the-art-of-on-demand-food-delivery-a1415cb639ac
======
noelwelsh
Very well written. Surprising (or perhaps not) that the author preferred the
system that involved less thinking. Not everyone is chasing self
actualisation, or perhaps this is a job to fund other activities.

------
seanwilson
Entertaining article!

"I realized it’s the same reason DoorDash can afford to pay me $12 per
delivery, not including tip"

How do they make a profit if delivery costs them that much?

~~~
noer
Some of that payment is passed on to the customer, some of it is passed on to
the restaurant. I think most places deliver for $5-7 and the restaurant pays
the other $5-7.

------
jroitgrund
I don't get why using moped share makes him faster.

~~~
cjrp
The only advantage I could think of is that he could be out and about, have an
order come through and pick up a scooter to make the delivery. Rather than be
tied to wherever his personal scooter is.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
There's convenience, but maybe also the moped rental subscription turns out to
be cheaper (or similar but more predictable) than the costs of fuel, licensing
and maintenance on your own scooter.

------
laoba
I know the book "Snow Crash" gets mentioned a lot here, but this article
reminded me of Hiro and Y.T.'s stories about their different delivery jobs.

